
The rise and fall of Amit Singhal, the former Google star just fired by Uber - happy-go-lucky
https://qz.com/920713/the-rise-and-fall-of-amit-singhal-the-former-google-star-just-fired-by-uber/
======
happy-go-lucky
He's just in the wrong place at the wrong time.

